# How often do you think about sex?



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote from WebMD article: 

_1. Men think more about sex.
The majority of adult men under 60 think about sex at least once a day, reports Laumann. Only about one-quarter of women report this level of frequency. As men and women age, each fantasize less, but men still fantasize about twice as often.

In a comprehensive survey of studies comparing male and female sex drives, Roy Baumeister, a social psychologist at Florida State University, found that men reported more spontaneous sexual arousal and had more frequent and varied fantasies._

I was reading the "ENFP high sex drive" thread and wondered how often we all _think _about sex.
The 'act' itself or random sexual thoughts.

Not asking for fantasies; just your age and frequency of thoughts, please. 

How often does sex cross your mind?

Try to be as accurate as possible.
:')


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 24 and probably think about sex a couple of times a week, although when on PerC I often see topics about sex in some way, so that probably counts as well.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Always. :blushed:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

1440 times a day.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

A much better question to ask is "How often don't I think about sex"? I think about sex constantly.

ADIDAS- All Day I Dream About Sex


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

At least once a day.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm 20 and female and I think about sex everyday and way more than once a day xD

Well okay not way more than once but probably like 10 times a day maximum amount probably about 15.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I would say all day, but I have to sleep.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Lilsnowy said:


> Quote from WebMD article:
> 
> _1. Men think more about sex.
> The majority of adult men under 60 think about sex at least once a day, reports Laumann. Only about one-quarter of women report this level of frequency. As men and women age, each fantasize less, but men still fantasize about twice as often.
> ...


At times I have problems with sex...my education has made me feel guilty of things at times. But I no longer do that.
I'm a very sexual person. I'm 17, and I think about sex quite much, and feel excited quite often lately. Maybe that's because I'm with someone, and I want him much, and all that


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't really keep count,but I think about sex everyday at least once.


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the question should have been how often do you NOT think about sex 
i only think about sex when im not distracted by other thoughts


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

35 male sex, sex, sex. I think more now than when I was younger.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Eighteen. All the time.


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

27 and at least once a day.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

Over 9000 times a day.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

All day. Anytime I'm not concentrating on something else, my mind is on sex.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Antithesis said:


> Over 9000 times a day.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

My labido is pretty low, even for a teenager, but when I start thinking about it thinking about it there isn't really an off switch.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a 31-year-old female. I think about it more often than I think about anything else, including God. I wish this weren't the case. 

I once went seven months without masturbating, though. ...while still thinking about sex more than anything else... like, constantly whenever I'm not focused on anything else.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> All day. Anytime I'm not concentrating on something else, my mind is on sex.


Yeah, I would pretty much say that this sums it up for me right here as well.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Sometimes. Is that a yes?


I think I'd be happier, yes. Life would be simplier! Probably more interesting because I'd be doing more intellectually stimulating things.
But...*sigh*, never gonna happen. Somebody broke into my brain and wired "sex" throughout every neuron. Sneaky.:dry:

I just have to learn how to deal with it.

Then again, maybe I'd be happy if I just _had_ sex instead of _thinking_ about it all the time...


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Yea finding someone special is a pain in the ass. But never give up! As Obama says, YES WE CAN(well we CAN try our best).


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Yea finding someone special is a pain in the ass. But never give up! As Obama says, YES WE CAN(well we CAN try our best).


Finding someone special: Ba-humbug. :crazy: You guys still pedaling that fairy tale? People still buying it?? Ya-ya, probably because you guys are charmers and saying it with a sly smile and rose between your teeth. I'm onto you guys.

*stomps off to get sex-free electrotherapy (wonders if there actually is such a thing and how much it would cost...hm...)*


Yes we can = thank you Satan! 
therefore you really are evil.:laughing:

Disclaimer: off to take my meds -- going to visit my "therapist"


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Aww, never give up hope baby! That is an order.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah, sex! Glorious sex!

Lust is my favorite of the deadly sins. I can usually get past most of the others, but lusting is one I refuse to give up. 

I would say I think about it as much as I can. :laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> I think I'd be happier, yes. Life would be simplier! Probably more interesting because I'd be doing more intellectually stimulating things.
> But...*sigh*, never gonna happen. Somebody broke into my brain and wired "sex" throughout every neuron. Sneaky.:dry:
> 
> I just have to learn how to deal with it.
> ...


If you want to lower your sex drive get put on anti-depressants. They fuck up the libido horribly.



mrscientist said:


> Yea finding someone special is a pain in the ass. But never give up! As Obama says, YES WE CAN(well we CAN try our best).


I would very much agree with this.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Four times a day usually.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Multiple times a day. It used to be a distraction but I've since learned to push it into the background.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

It depends. It's a mood thing nowadays. Though, I have been thinking about it a lot, lately. The average for me is probably 4 times a day.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

It really depends on what I'm doing. If I reading something about it (which happens probably 3-4 times a day), I'll think about it. Otherwise, I don't think about it at all. I need to be reminded about _sex_ of all things ahaha.

Actually, maybe I think about it more. I have no clue what's going on in my brain 90% of the time.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Quite a bit. I like sex...


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Once in a while...not that much really.....


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> I would say all day, but I have to sleep.


My brain doesn't leave me alone even _in_ my sleep. :tongue:


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

19, and I think about it many times a day!! :wink:

I just wish the future wasn't so uncertain, and that I had my special someone already :blushed:

OWL


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't tihnk about it unless prompted, and it usually is not with "want". I'm asexual.

And don't think it makes you productive, I've still managed to become a nice failure.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

Probably more often than I want to admit.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

At least once a day. I think of it quite a lot, but I'm not like horny each and every time. There was a time a couple years ago when it would never leave my mind. I think I'm within the parameters of normal human being sex drive now.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

geGamedev said:


> Multiple times a day. It used to be a distraction but I've since learned to push it into the background.


It's back to being a distraction again. Damn people and their TMI. :dry:


----------



## caesar (Oct 9, 2010)

A lot.
Sleep doesn't stop me


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Just did.

There I go again.

And again.

Let's just say I spend a LOT more time thinking about it than not thinking about it.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

PMS is murder on me seriously...I can't sleep at all without mind wandering there or needing to, then having to wake up really early really really sucks. I was having a fucking great dream recently and my alarm woke me up in the middle of it and I was so pissed!!!! I don't get those nearly often enough suffice to say.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Very frequently. In fact, there is probably at least one part of my mind thinking about sex at any given time. And whenever I see someone walking past, I pretty much imagine having sex with that person. Male or female. Even teenagers. I know I was horny when I was a teenager, so I think it would be a "gift". But, you know, I wouldn't do that, because then I'd get arrested. Although, jail might not be so bad. Filthy girl-girl prison sex. I could dig it. If I boink the warden, maybe I'll get out early for good behavior. I'm just saying... (/Ne)


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

24, several times a day. This forum helps feed those thoughts roud:.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

This forum helps get my thoughts out, because they're clearly dirty and need to be aired out :tongue:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Too often. It can get rather annoying at times:laughing:


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

I think about it wayyy too often. I don't think it's just sex, I think it's also related so expressing love to an SO in general. .____.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

If not every day, than every other day.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

When my guy is present, multiple times a day. When I am not around him for a long time, it depends. There are certain times of the month where I think about getting it on all day and others where I might think about it a couple times a week.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

laurachanelle said:


> When my guy is present, multiple times a day. When I am not around him for a long time, it depends. There are certain times of the month where I think about getting it on all day and others where I might think about it a couple times a week.


For women, hormonal cycles are a huge factor. It makes sense that sex drive and sexual thoughts would be increased at certain times. For men too.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

To tell you the truth, after my break up some months ago i lost all desire for sex and relationships. So probably 10 min daily max


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

a lot. at least once a day....gotta love my imagination.


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> I'm 20 and female and I think about sex everyday and way more than once a day xD
> 
> Well okay not way more than once but probably like 10 times a day maximum amount probably about 15.



So....are you single? :wink:


----------



## gloosle (Oct 20, 2009)

heh, all the time. gotta be honestly in the 20-30x a day. too bad that never translates to actual sex...


----------



## jamescarrolls (Aug 15, 2010)

Lilsnowy said:


> Quote from WebMD article:
> 
> _1. Men think more about sex.
> The majority of adult men under 60 think about sex at least once a day, reports Laumann. Only about one-quarter of women report this level of frequency. As men and women age, each fantasize less, but men still fantasize about twice as often.
> ...



At the age of 41, I've come to realize that it is ongoing and seems to get better and better recognizing each genders needs. For example, through my own personal experiences, at work. We have just as many females as we do males. We interact with one another on a daily basis. We are helpful to eachother, do our daily task, work hard, finish projects.

And there are moments that what we do that can stimulate our sexual drive.... A smile, or a devilish smile, body motions or movements, how we lightly brush our way, a slight touch of the hands or fingertips. Working next to one another, her or his hand lightly touching a person's knee as we are seated facing one another.

Makes a person think and wonder???? 

What it would be like to be with that person having sex. Or just the way an individual will intentionally stoop over, or pick something up that they had dropped. Or lean over the counter to get something off the shelf. Most men and female do this most of the time. And yes, we wonder what it would be like. Its amusing and awarding to know that you are interested and vice versa. But of course, we understand that there is an invisible boundary that we do not cross over. Not that we follow through.

Especially, people that we know of and have interactions with, that we may not know that well, we, or I, seem to have some kind of physical attraction. The signals are there. The fun part is knowing and not knowing. If that makes sense.

Majority of the people I know of, feel this sexual drive...... And who would not be grateful to know that we are human. We have the need, want and desire to be attracted physically. It's a compliment to know that these are our thoughts. Until of course we are distracted to work and other responsibilities. That's when the bubble pops!!! Please tell me that I am wrong..... 

INFJ's are really sexually driven individuals that are sometimes too afraid to tap into the unknown. They have their morals and values to worry about. It's like afraid to come out of the closet!!!! Just one person's opinion. Not here to argue. But instead laugh with me. Humor me.

Sincerely,
Johnny


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Depends on how often I'm getting it... The more often I have it, the less I think about it. Until my next date that is... ;D


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Several times a day. Nowhere near the baseless "every seven seconds" claim that has become part of our conventional folk wisdom.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

_At least_ once every couple of hours. Maybe more. Not joking. I think this is excessive. Its also distracting. :frustrating:


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> _At least_ once every couple of hours. Maybe more. Not joking. I think this is excessive. Its also distracting. :frustrating:


Excessive? A couple of times a day? Nah.
"Sex is like air, it's only important when you aren't getting any."


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

At least once a minute. The amount of sex I am getting does not affect the frequency that I think about it or fantasize about it either. I am an INTJ and when my husband wants to win an argument he will make a lewd gesture or just say a word like penis and my brain cannot function for a minute or two.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

StarBuck said:


> At least once a minute. The amount of sex I am getting does not affect the frequency that I think about it or fantasize about it either. I am an INTJ and when my husband wants to win an argument he will make a lewd gesture or just say a word like penis and my brain cannot function for a minute or two.


Do you happen to have a clone in Michigan, by any chance?


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

Every time I log-on add see the horny icon it makes me horny.

My husband and I were walking in the mall and I saw these mannequins with these jeans on that have permanent crease in them the accentuate the package and I am staring. My husband leans over and whispered in my ear, "You do know there is no penis under there." I told him, "Too late I am already horny."


----------

